# move or not move



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi ladies!
I am new to FF so I`d like to introduce myself. We are ttc for 2 years now without any success. I started on clomid 50mg than 100 mg but no ovulation (I have PCOS). After I injected myself with menopur 75 was enough and had ovulation just after 14 injections but 2nd cycle was total opposite and we had to go up with dosage and no respond at all and ended up with abandoned cycle. Unfortunately we live in North Yorkshire and treatment is not funded (we don`t have finance for such a long cycles as I have other health problems and I don`t work) we are now thinking about moving to area were it is funded. I visit clinic at Seacroft Leeds. Does anybody have any experience with similar situation? Do you know if we should carry on with injection or have a small break? (I`ve been told my body may be used to the injections) Do yon know what places around Wetherby are funded? I have so many questions but I don`t know anybody with fertility problems so is there any group meetings around Harrogate? I hope you do understand as I am not originally from UK. Thank you


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there


Even if you move i believe that you have to have lived with in that pct for x amount of time.  So i don't believe you could move and then receive nhs help strait away.  I would find out about that first, as each pct could be different.


The other option for keeping costs down is egg sharing, is this something that you have considered?


----------



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi! Thank you for your replie. I keep asking in clinic but they never answer streight and I rang around few numbers but didn`t get anywhere. I didn` t think about egg sharing yet but I have a look about it.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to find out?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Dadka, sorry you're experiencing the postcode lottery. North Yorkshire as an area doesn't fund at all, so you might need to move elsewhere in Yorkshire or beyond to qualify for treatment. coweyes is right though, I think you need to have lived in the area a certain amount of time to qualify for NHS funding. Googling around different areas might help - I got a lot of funding info by contacting PALS via e-mail for my local area and they sent me the funding criteria for West Yorkshire where I am.

Not sure on meetings in the Harrogate area but I'm in Ilkley and had my treatment at Seacroft if you ever want to chat.


----------



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Sarahsuperdork!
I finaly found out that I don`t need to live in are for certain time as long as I am registered to GP there as well. Could you tell me what are the criteria to get funding in West Yorkshire as I`d like to move to Wetherby area to be still able to work at same place. Does anyone knows if it is better to carry on with menopur injections or is it ok to have a 2 month break? Did you have to pay for your drugs with IVF? Do you know how many cycles do they fund in Seacroft? I feel much better to be able to ask what I want and get answers. Thank you ladies.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Criteria in my area was BMI of under 30, age under 40, no children  (for either partner) and a known fertility issue. I think that was it but there might have been others that didn't apply to me so I don't remember them. I can dig out the file when I'm next on my computer if you like? (I'm on my tablet right now.)

Funding is all about where you live and are registered with a GP, not which hospital/clinic you're with so I had one NHS funded cycle at Seacroft but know others that had three because of where they live. Doesn't seem fair really but knowing there's people like yourself that struggle to get one, I felt lucky to get anything at all. I didn't pay for my drugs, everything was included under my funding (including donor sperm, surprisingly).

Don't know about the menopur unfortunately, I took it but only for 2 weeks as part of my IVF cycle.


----------



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

HI!
I would like if you can send me the file please. Thank you for your help


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

No problem, if you PM me your e-mail address I'll send it over tomorrow.


----------

